# Emblem Tribute Board Track Racer



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2018)

I posted this in the show section but thought a broader audience might enjoy this. The winner of best rat/custom and Best of Show at the Hurricane Coaster 3rd Annual Bicycle Show this year was Doug M. and his fantastic Emblem tribute. I really should have taken better pics to capture the attention to detail and how clean the build is. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice job on this bike.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 4, 2018)

Sweet bike. I own one of the latest Emblems, a 1936 Westfield built Emblem. Looks like a Clumbia.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 4, 2018)

This Emblem bicycle is amazing! Doug did an outstanding job on the restoration of this one!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Now that he has brought home the hardware I expect to see this one on a ride this summer! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 4, 2018)

That bike is a real knockout beauty!


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 8, 2018)

Beautiful bike and worthy of the Best of Show award! Great job, Doug!!


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 6, 2020)

Does anyone know what year this bike is? Or what years Emblem used that fork? Late teens?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## locomotion (Oct 8, 2020)

dmk441 said:


> Does anyone know what year this bike is? Or what years Emblem used that fork? Late teens?
> Thanks,
> Dave
> 
> ...




i have a Speedwell Emblem with that fork and from the department store catalogue, it is dated 1917


----------

